
Two major challenges ahead for school; increase enrollment and control costs - rbcgerard
http://shelterislandreporter.timesreview.com/2017/01/03/two-major-challenges-ahead-school-increase-enrollment-control-costs/
======
rbcgerard
a public school spending more than $50k/student that is really mediocre

